

Google Adds Possible TCP Replacement To Chrome - peternorton
http://www.conceivablytech.com/7582/products/google-adds-possible-tcp-replacement-to-chrome

======
ultrasaurus
Chrome+Google.com gave them a great way to short circuit the chicken and egg
problem. For example SDCH, their GZip replacement is supported by 22% of my
visitors already: [http://euri.ca/2011/05/what-percent-of-web-visitors-
support-...](http://euri.ca/2011/05/what-percent-of-web-visitors-support-gzip-
deflate-and-sdch/)

~~~
StuffMaster
I didn't know about SDCH, looks pretty neat.

------
yid
Bernstein is _not_ a professor at the University of Chicago, he's a professor
at the University of Illinois at Chicago, completely different university!

